
GitHub Is Down - pdog
https://status.github.com/?hn=1
======
sunnyam
This is becoming a regular occurrence. Must be the 3rd time in the last two
months at least.

Looking at [https://status.github.com](https://status.github.com) shows more
than just 3 outages.

------
jasondc
It's related to the Eclipse! :)

~~~
virusduck
Jupyter's totality?

------
Nicksil
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15064618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15064618)

It's not down. They're experiencing connectivity issues.

------
vortico
A lot of things are down right now it seems. A few OpenNIC DNS servers, USPS
shipment tracking, and a few forum boards I frequent.

------
gwbas1c
Kinda curious what's going on. 30 minutes is an eternity in our industry.

~~~
xtiansimon
If it's _your_ responsibility. Otherwise, there's always something else to
click on. A surpluss of clicks. ehehe

------
davidgerard
Working for us. Looks like connectivity problems mid-network.

------
jdlyga
Bitbucket is having issues too. Strange.

------
molestrangler
No problem connecting from the UK

